# what are your plans with Verizon and your Thunderbolt?



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

*What are your plans with the TB and Verizon?*​
Keep the Thunderbolt + Unlimited Data as long as possible!1119.30%Upgrade at full retail + keep Unlimited Data1729.82%Upgrade at discounted pricing, sacrifice Unlimited Data47.02%Use a family member's upgrade, have Cake and eat it too!47.02%Ditch Verizon when my contract is up47.02%Ditch Verizon should they ever take my Unlimited Data915.79%Sell the Thunderbolt and use the money towards a new phone + keep Unlimited Data814.04%


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Given we really can't upgrade without SOMEONE (family, you, friend) losing their Unlimited Data, what are your plans? Ditch Verizon, Ditch Unlimited Data in favor of the latest and greatest Android smartphone? Hit up the poll!

EDIT: Modified poll to allow multiple choice!


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I've been a vzw customer for ten years because of their superior network and coverage. I'll be on vzw in the future, off contract, as long as my unlimited plan continues to stand. Verizon let me stay on a discontinued plan off contract for five years prior to me jumping on unlimited, and I've been ensured by various customer service reps. that i'll keep my plan so long as I don't make a subsidized upgrade. Even if they do eventually kick me off, i'll hold on to unlimited as long as possible. I plan on using the bolt until I find what I feel is a worthy successor.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

I would say the same, I think. If they ever take away Unlimited Data (in theory they will _eventually_), to be honest I don't know what I'd do. I guess it depends on whether or not Sprint still has Unlimited Data when it happens, but I'm at 4.6GB usage so far this month, and that's with running Mobile Data-less Liquid ICS most of the time, so I really don't think I'll stick with Verizon, there's just no way I'm changing my smartphone habits just so Verizon saves a little bit on transferring data.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, I've considered sprint as well, but their service and coverage in my area is poor. I'm not sure what I'd do in the event I get pushed off of unlimited on the future, but my usage is such that I'd probably have to resort to a dumb phone and android tablet if no suitable alternative plan with another carrier is available.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Well I'm sort of assuming by the time Verizon would kick us grandfatherers out, Sprint would have a fully-deployed LTE network.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hopefully. I agree.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Keep it as this phone still does everything the newer phones does. Think most people wants to just brag about the latest and greatest that's out. All I will say is look at what people who has sprint and about the unlimited data plan. Its quite bad. I will keep my unlimited plan and buy used phones

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Keep it as this phone still does everything the newer phones does. Think most people wants to just brag about the latest and greatest that's out. All I will say is look at what people who has sprint and about the unlimited data plan. Its quite bad. I will keep my unlimited plan and buy used phones
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I agree 100%. I'd rather buy a used phone with good hardware like a Rezound than give up unlimited data. From what I've read on the GS3 and Nexus forums both phones have their share of problems anyway.

I actually considered paying $600 for GS3 but then I read about periodic phone can't read simm card errors and black crunch of dark photos I think my tbolt has fewer problems. My phone has ZERO lag on tshed 1.4. How much faster can quad core be than zero lag?

I also don't see any great need for ics or jb on this phone with its single core and menu key. Sense 4 is kind of neat but I bet it lags like crazy on a single core slow processor.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

All good points. Everyone I know who has Sprint is lucky to have 3G, and when they do have 3G it seems as fast as EVDO rev.0 so it's my opinion that Sprint sucks, at least until they have a fully-functional LTE network, can't go wrong with LTE, right?

I see no need for the Galaxy S III, and besides, I've invested in batteries, cases, etc. for the Thunderbolt that I would have to repurchase, especially for a phone of that size and such lousy battery life...


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Just because its lte don't mean it will be great on their system.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Absolutely, in fact I read that their current LTE network is comparable to WiMax- Sprint will say Dallas has coverage, when really just a small part of it is covered by their LTE...

While we're on the topic of Sprint, I wonder how much longer they'll offer unlimited data, they know it gives them a competitive edge, but it's like, would you rather have a Lambourghini that stalls all the time, or a Ford Fiesta that just works 100% of the time?


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll likely buy an unlocked Nexus and switch to a prepaid plan. staying with Verizon is rewarding their greed.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

First, I think it is cool that you can spell Lamborghini! I couldnt have done that (without looking it up)
if my life depended on it! LOL

Second, I'll take.the Lamborghini and sell it to buy a Ford and a nice Condo.

Now, all kidding aside, you're right. Sprint is useless for anything but dumb phones and there are even cheaper plans with better service.

How is ATT data? I wouldn't mind an HTC ONE X.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

recDNA said:


> How is ATT data? I wouldn't mind an HTC ONE X.


I'm curious about this as well and agree with your thoughts on the one x. AT&T does have tiered data plans though. Rumor has it, and I have it on what I consider good authority, that a killer one x variant is coming to VZW soon and is the android serial number that was added to VZW's pending devices recently.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Well art coverage sucks. Just looking at their coverage map it says it all. I live in the sticks and got 4g back in April. As of right now att still uses the edge network. There is no 3g and forget of thinking of them getting 4g ever. So only way I would go back to att is if they was the only carrier around. Edge network on a smartphone is like having a mustang with a 4 cylinder engine in it. It just a waste. Sore you can say wifi bit you wont have wifi access all the time.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

I bought a Nexus off eBay and couldn't be happier. It (with all due respect to the Bolt. I loved that red headed stepchild) smokes the tbolt in every aspect. I'll never own anything but a nexus from here on out.

Running cm10 before everyone else has been very refreshing considering the RIL bs we have with the Thunderbolt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

I envy you, sir.

Hopefully HTC won't be its usual D*** self and make the TB RIL open source or something, we all know they won't but how cool would that be, we'd have updates whenever we, the community of devs and users, wanted them! It's getting late lol....


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

We still have a month left. Then we can worry.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Indeed. In-deed.

Your play, HTC.


----------



## twinkies (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm still undecided on what I plan on doing. Newer phones are quite nice when it comes to streaming things with flash (netflix and other things work just about the same) and the screens and audio quality are a lot better then a bolt, but only a fool would give up the unlimited data. I am fortunately in an area that actually has LTE coverage from sprint (well suppose to be soon in baltimore that was on the original list but got left off) but they still are offering 6-8 megs down (granted thats what I am pulling on a normal day on my bolt anyway) so I really don't know exactly what my big plan was. Logically speaking given everyone in my family being on Verizon the best thing for me so long as I can keep data is to just buy used phones and run with it that way (which given all the new phones I would think picking up a rezound or something along those lines should be pretty affordable soon) but who knows. It's just crap that they aren't willing to grandfather people over though. I don't see Sprint dropping their unlimited data at any point soon though, it's their best marketing tool period.


----------



## ozzyrulez (Mar 6, 2012)

XxNLGxX said:


> I bought a Nexus off eBay and couldn't be happier. It (with all due respect to the Bolt. I loved that red headed stepchild) smokes the tbolt in every aspect. I'll never own anything but a nexus from here on out.
> 
> Running cm10 before everyone else has been very refreshing considering the RIL bs we have with the Thunderbolt
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I did the same exact thing. Running Jellybean on mine and its smoking fast. I feel the same way I'm thinking from now on its Nexus devices for me.


----------



## greathat (Apr 30, 2012)

I've worked for Sprint. They won't be pulling unlimited cell phone data for awhile, I imagine, at least until their LTE network is fully operational and they move away from the WiMAX mess that they have right now. It really wasn't the best marketing move to move people to new LTE phones (Gs3, Nexus, HTC One X, etc) without the LTE coverage. At least if you make that 4g LTE switch on Verizon, you know at least their 3g network can handle your traffic and won't kill over everytime you load up Facebook.

Outside of that, what am I going to do with my tbolt? I don't have an unlimited data plan, I just have a 5gb plan add-on - which I personally think is better than the Share Everything plans that exist currently. I'm going to likely be moving to ATT when my contract is up on this device unless something really jumps out and says "MUST HAVE" on the Verizon Network.

ATT signal in my area is great, 4g throughout my town, where as Verizon is just hit and miss on 4g, but great 3g coverage. I'm likely going to buy a Nexus from Google and activate it on ATT or maybe a 45$ prepaid plan.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Well AT&T 4G can be HSPA+ (really 3.5G) or LTE (4G). But even AT&T 3G is faster than Verizon 3G...hmm.....


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Shoulda gotten the s3 before the 28th ;-)

The Galaxy


----------



## lukesdiesel (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry but Samsung is junk

Luke


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

My plan is chill with it till contract ends and get a dumbphone with a nexus 7 on the side.

I am pretty much done with smartphones there just not worth the hassle. Screw VZW and HTC!!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

That's an interesting idea, ditch smartphone and just have a tablet... Well if it gets any worse between updates and plan changes on the carrier's end, I just might consider that...


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

Its just NOT worth paying all that money for service that is substandard. They(VZW) introduce a really nice phone and f up every software update that they throw at it and expect us to pay for their idiocity by raising fees and bundling us into some cockamamie plan.

Then to top it up, the one phone that would redeem them the S3. They go ahead and lock the bootloader citing some bs reason.

The math is simply not adding up for me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

All the carriers screws up ota's. Just like computer operating systems gets screwed up and they have to release updates. Difference is with computers its a generic setup. So one update works on every makers computer. Whereas with cellphones the updates are phone specific and takes time to make updates for those phones. Just can't take a rezound update and apply it to a bolt phone. I guess they could limit how many phones they release in a year, but then you have the people that has to have the latest and greatest out there. Wont be content with the same phone for years.

Nexus phones are the future. To get updates from the source and cut out the middle man. I know my next phone will be a nexus so I don't have to be at the mercy of a carrier to give me my update.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

I have my G Nexus and I couldn't be happier. My wife has my T-Bolt and she is shocked how much faster my phone is. I'm just gonna buy her a used G Nexus so we can keep our unlimited data plan.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I got the Nexus 7 and love it to death. I dunno if it's enough to keep me from wanting a smartphone, but it's sure enough to keep me from wanting the baddest and newest smartphone.


----------



## oogabooga912666 (Jul 26, 2011)

After 5 tbolts Verizon is sending me a galaxy nexus so I guess I'll stick around for a little while longer and just fyi the rep I got says they don't even send out the ol bolt anymore everyone apparently gets a nexus

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Maybe my Thunderbolt's power button will mysteriously stop working lol...


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

+1

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

oogabooga912666 said:


> After 5 tbolts Verizon is sending me a galaxy nexus so I guess I'll stick around for a little while longer and just fyi the rep I got says they don't even send out the ol bolt anymore everyone apparently gets a nexus
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


...or the Rezound.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> All the carriers screws up ota's. Just like computer operating systems gets screwed up and they have to release updates. Difference is with computers its a generic setup. So one update works on every makers computer. Whereas with cellphones the updates are phone specific and takes time to make updates for those phones. Just can't take a rezound update and apply it to a bolt phone. I guess they could limit how many phones they release in a year, but then you have the people that has to have the latest and greatest out there. Wont be content with the same phone for years.
> 
> Nexus phones are the future. To get updates from the source and cut out the middle man. I know my next phone will be a nexus so I don't have to be at the mercy of a carrier to give me my update.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


If Motorola made a Nexus I'd want it. Despite the fact that most Gnex owners love it the fact remains that the camera is just ok and many have reported the reception of data is spotty.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

recDNA said:


> If Motorola made a Nexus I'd want it. Despite the fact that most Gnex owners love it the fact remains that the camera is just ok and many have reported the reception of data is spotty.


 moto won't get a nexus device because they love to encrypt their boot powders lol. Which I find ironic in that beings Google owns the cellphone section of moto. Lol. If moto changes their way and unlocks the bootloader on a nexus device it would be a phone with great reception . As far as the camera its a camera made for taking quick shots. It's not made to take professional photos. If I want great shots I will use my nikkon dslr camera.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindflayer (Apr 13, 2012)

I cracked my Thunderbolt's digitizer months ago and finally invoked VZW's 'Total Equipment Coverage' plan. Asurion sent me a refurbished Thunderbolt with a new sim card, battery, and aftermarket wall charger. Well, the new sim card promptly bricked itself as my phone attempted to dial *22899 twice as it "activiated." So I just ended up using my old sim card and having VZW marry my replacement phone to my old sim card. Now I'm due for an upgrade 12/12/12 and this poll has me thinking. I just invested another $99 in an older phone (to save my unlimited data plan) that isn't getting much OS upgrade attention from HTC, VZW, or underground devs. Epic fail on my part?! If I was to add a used phone to my existing line, which would you all recommend?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Well reason there isn't much Dev support is because almost everything that can be done with sense and aosp has been done. There are many great Roms out there that can be dd. It's a phone that can still hold its own with even newer phones that came out afterwards.

Could always look at the referbed bolt as beings it looks new you can sell it for a little more towards your new phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> moto won't get a nexus device because they love to encrypt their boot powders lol. Which I find ironic in that beings Google owns the cellphone section of moto. Lol. If moto changes their way and unlocks the bootloader on a nexus device it would be a phone with great reception . As far as the camera its a camera made for taking quick shots. It's not made to take professional photos. If I want great shots I will use my nikkon dslr camera.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


moto xoom is a "nexus" device that doesnt have a locked down bootloader. they have done it before and now that they are part of google they are more likely to do it with a phone.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Still, it's fair to compare phone cameras....my tbolt takes excellent pictures even in aosp roms. I seldom have my nikon in my pocket so I find I use my cell phone to take the vast majority of pictures I take. In fact I'm often embarrassed to bring my Nikon dslr to family and friend get togethers. It seems a little pretentious except at weddings.


----------



## mindflayer (Apr 13, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Well reason there isn't much Dev support is because almost everything that can be done with sense and aosp has been done. There are many great Roms out there that can be dd. It's a phone that can still hold its own with even newer phones that came out afterwards.
> 
> Could always look at the referbed bolt as beings it looks new you can sell it for a little more towards your new phone.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Agreed. I've always favored the CM7 AOSP ROMs myself-I like streamlined efficiency, especially with that blasted 1400 mah battery. I think I'll choke up the extra money for the 3500mah seidio extended battery/case and hang onto this one for a while.


----------



## mindflayer (Apr 13, 2012)

mindflayer said:


> Agreed. I've always favored the CM7 AOSP ROMs myself-I like streamlined efficiency, especially with that blasted 1400 mah battery. I think I'll choke up the extra money for the 3500mah seidio extended battery/Trident rugged extended case and hang onto this one for a while.


Whoops, sorry for the double post.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Is vzw offering anything for bolt trade in? How much?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

recDNA said:


> Is vzw offering anything for bolt trade in? How much?


Call them and find out. I bet its about $50

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

+1, it's probably around $50...you could check right now on Verizon's trade-in page.

Guys, just to be clear, we're probably getting an ICS leak next week or the week after. I'm assuming you guys have or will read the thread suggesting so...


----------



## twohands (Jul 25, 2011)

that's dangerous to assume a leak at this point. we've all been through so much I don't want to expect anything. just my two cents...


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Man if only to remain optimistic. But what else would Thunderbolt owners expect to "come next week"? And anyways we have a mostly working ICS ROM, so it's not like we all haven't had a taste of ICS yet and really, really want it.

But I get what you're saying, to be even clearer guys, I don't know anyone at HTC, there's no way I could _know_ what's coming next week, but again, what else would be?

An announcement from HTC saying hey Thunderbolt owners, you all get free One X's!


----------



## romboy (May 29, 2012)

just bought a used gnex on swappa.com it is mint for 330 dollars and sold my bolt for 130 dollars. Total turn around was 200 dollars and i keep my data plan nice nice.Time 2 install jb


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm probably getting a company phone later in the year and will be on AT&T. Depending on the time frame I may request a new GSM Nexus device if they are out.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shagy40 (Aug 21, 2011)

i just took an upgrade to the galaxy s3 on one of my data line and then transfered the s3 to my line and i still have unlimited data on my line and then downgraded the line i took the upgrade on to just standard talk and text that was a win for me.


----------

